# extra virgin coconut oil.



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I see people mentioning it sometimes... What is it used for? How do you give it? Where do you get it? Ive seen it at the health store but its 40 for a small jar.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Short answer: everything. 

I use it:
In my hair
on my skin
on my dogs coats
in place of butter
in place of other oils


I keep a jar in the kitchen for cooking, and a jar in the bathroom for skin/hair. I have dry, curly hair and I grease it up in VCO for a few hours once a week, wash with diluted shampoo and presto: no frizz! I put a little between my hands, run it over my dogs coats.... Mousse sometimes looks dry to me... and problem solved! I get dry feet in the summertime, and a little coconut oil does the trick! I freaking love this stuff.


ETA: I buy this one http://www.amazon.com/Nutiva-Organi...5Q64/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1316500842&sr=8-3


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

sounds pretty much an all around thing.....question though, when you put on the dogs fur does it stay greasy or absorb in? My dog doesn't seem to need it on her coat, but in the drier months she does get flaky skin....w/ that being said she was transitioning last winter onto raw so this will actually be our first time experiencing drier months w/ a different diet. So wondering what will happen w/ the skin issue this winter. But sounds like I might benefit myself from the oil


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

A good place to buy EVCO is at Vitamins & Supplements - Buy Discount Vitamins Online - Vitacost. They have good prices here. My favorite is Nutiva, but they carry other brands that are very affordable.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I use it like puppypaws does, have one in the bathroom for me and one in the kitchen for the dogs/cooking, one of the dogs has skin issues and I put it on his coat as well as feed it to him. My dogs love the stuff.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

So they don't get greasy from it then? I'll have to pick some up today, I want to keep that and ACV on hand.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I like Nutiva too. I've tried some other brands, but they cost more and I don't notice the difference. Whole Foods has one under their 365 label, but I didn't check the price. I use it for baking, cooking, and sometimes on toast. Husband doesn't like the taste though, he's a coconut hater. Come wintertime, I think I might rub some on Louis' paw pads when they get dry. His fur doesn't need it...he would just look like a greasy, clumpy mess :lol:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

if they're greasy, you put too much on. :smile: I only put it on if someone looks a bit dry. 

That's another use: on their paw pads in the winter outside to protect from all the chemical snow melt stuff.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

My friend used a dab of it on a spot that had lost fur (from a scab or something) on a frenchies coat and the hair grew back QUITE fast.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Caty M said:


> Ive seen it at the health store but its 40 for a small jar.


What!!!??? I get mine for $13 bucks for a good sized jar at the Vitamin Shoppe. It's the Nutiva brand...


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

I fed it to my dogs for quite some time, they each got 2 tbsp. daily. It makes their breath smell great, and I did notice and improvement in their coats. I only stopped feeding it because it got a little pricey giving it to 3 dogs.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

It's amazing stuff with amazing properties, maybe do a bit of research on it. Very good for cooking, it doesn't oxidise, is good for the body, internally and externally (antimicrobial, medium chain fatty acid, body uses it for energy not stored as fat). Not sure about internally for dogs but I don't think it will harm and obviously people here do. I have been known to rub it on my dog as he has dry skin but I am generally too lazy. If you buy in bulk (once you know you like it) it is generally cheaper. I buy mine in 4 litre buckets. Oh and you don't have to refrigerate as it doesn't go off due to it being antimicrobial. A bucket lasts me about 18 months and I use it for all sorts of things. Also good for taking eye makeup off with.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

sozzle said:


> Also good for taking eye makeup off with.


Ooooh, that's good to know! :wink:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i had started another thread about salmon oil not working for bubba, so we'll be ordering nutiva...right now, he's getting olive oil, which is working....but i wouldn't want to put it on his skin...


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I put coconut oil on my smooth collies - just a dab rubbed into their coat make them glisten. Everyone gets a tablespoon every other day. We cook, bake and stir fry with it. I use it a moisturizer and even rub a tiny bit into my hair. We get it at Vitacost.com - they usually have free shipping on anythign over $49.00


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

malluver1005 said:


> What!!!??? I get mine for $13 bucks for a good sized jar at the Vitamin Shoppe. It's the Nutiva brand...


Caty is in canadia!! automatic 200% markup hwell:

I've heard of this stuff as well, Malluver actually got me turned to it!!! we've not gotten but a little bit of it so far but it's pretty great stuff, we put a little on Tobi's rough areas, elbows, knees etc and it softens them up pretty well.
http://www.tropicaltraditions.com/vcno/virgin_coconut_oil.htm

seems to have different grades as well, my aunt swears by this brand, i'm thinking i'm going to try this brand.
Gold label is hand made highest grade, green label is machine pressed apparently.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I found it at a pet store for cheaper, it's still 100% organic extra virgin. I paid $19.99 for 16oz. So half the price of a smaller tub at a health store. :smile: Usually pet stuff is much more expensive than people stuff! It's 'wholistic' brand.

Liz and Linsey, you guys both use it on your hair?? May I ask what kind of texture your hair is? Mine is super fine and straight and even a bit of product in it makes it look oily.. so I don't know if I should try it!

I rubbed some on Tess and Bishop followed her around licking her entire body.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Mine is medium - not real g=fine but not super coarse. I do have a friend with baby fine hair and she massages some into her hair and lets it set for about 15 minutes then shampoos like regular. She swears by it and her hair does look lovely.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

schtuffy said:


> Ooooh, that's good to know! :wink:


If it's cold just melt a bit on your palm (will melt on contact with skin), gently massage over the eyelids etc and then remove with damp facecloth or cotton pad (that's what I do anyway).


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Caty check out your local grocery store, they should carry it in the healthy food/organic area. I know in Ontario the majour stores all carry it for a decent price. =)


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I looked in Superstore and Safeway and didn't see it- but I didn't know it was a solid so I was looking more for a jug. I'll have to look again


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

It can have lots of benefits for both humans and dogs. Here's an article about the benefits for dogs: www.cocotherapy.com/wdj_coconut_oil_article.pdf We get ours at either the health food store or the grocery store.

Yeah it is a solid, but it liquifies really easily.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

just ordered some nutiva from amazon..so we'll see.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I consider unrefined coconut oil to be the "duct tape" of the human/canine health supplement world - there are a 101+ uses for it.


----------

